# 6" Rotary Table & Dividing Plates



## petertha (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting this 6" RT from KBC (Taiwanese made, possibly a Vertex, not quite sure though). I see that corresponding matched dividing plate assemblies are also available & I'm pondering if I would utilize those. But I'm wondering... do the plates overhang the mill table edge because of their ?larger? diameter (just eyeball scaling the pics).For that matter, in typical table facing-up mode, does the stock turn-handle sit above the table datum, or would that also have to overhang the mill table for clearance too? Any comments on this setup in a typical hobby mill appreciated.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 7, 2013)

With my Vertex 6" both the turning handle and the dividing plates need to overhang the table in both horizontal and vertical positions of the RT.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Petertha,

I did see that your main concern is having clearance for the handle or the plates.

My input is only regarding the plates: If you can save money buying the plates at the same time go for it. You will find them handy very quickly.

When I bought my RT I agonized over the purchase long and even considered making one. In the end I decided to go ahead and get it and added the plates as there was a savings involved at the time. I was not sorry as I found a need to use them within a month.

--ShopShoe


----------



## retailer (Jan 8, 2013)

I purchased my rotary table over the phone and drove across the other side of the city to pick it up and pay for it. Finding it had a set of dividing plates and had been purpose built to take them, I almost walked away but decided that I didn't want to walk away empty handed after a 2 hour trip. At the time I knew nothing about rotary tables much less about dividing plates. 
You won't regret it, the obvious use for dividing plates is gear cutting/dividing etc. but you will find they are very useful giving repeatable accurate results when you need to rotate the table back and forth a number of times to mill a circular section on a part.
The dividing plates do overhang the table and as I my mill has a good amount of space between the collet chuck and table I machined up a thick chunk of steel to mount the rotary table on so the dividing plates would clear the mill table.
Cheers


----------



## petertha (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Yes, I think getting the matching dividing plates added up front makes sense.

Hopefully I wont have a vertical spacing issue with my (RF-45) mill with a chuck on. Thats part of why a 6" size makes more sense for me. But I was concerned if the plates must overhang the edge, that places the RT that much closer to the operator side of mill table. Then could it still be centered under the quill & allowable Y-movement etc. But just eyeball visualizing it on my mill table, I think it should be fine.


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Petertha,
I just ordered a Phase II from Enco 
link below

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=327-3973&PMPXNO=22532528

I think this will be better quality than the KBC
I have yet to order the dividing plates.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## petertha (Jan 8, 2013)

hdwrench1 said:


> I just ordered a Phase II from Enco
> link below..I think this will be better quality than the KBC


 
Interesting, thanks

- I see you are in Canada. How was the shipping & duty bill? I havent ordered from them just assuming that would be a killer. But maybe they have changed their policies over the years? I have ordered from MSC lately & been quite happy. Lots of selection & sales & they ship USPS (vs UPS) which generally works out well. KBC ships free if order more than $400 or something, can't recall off hand.

- I'm not familiar with Phase II, do you happen to know the country of origin? I called KBC directly & confirmed their RT is from Taiwan. I'm ok with that. Vertex & other re-branded Taiwanese stuff seems pretty good from past experience. Chinese stuff... my policy now is examine 1:1 scale beforehand. Quality varies & I've been burned on junk. USA or eastern block like Bison would be super nice, but cost about the same as a small lathe.


----------



## petertha (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm.. Travers Tool (Canada) sells Phase II. I haven't ordered from them but stumbled on their website googling that brand RT. I'll have to bookmark them.

http://www.traverscanada.com/skulis...022+and+class+level3+id+29052&minPrice=$90.17


----------



## pherdie (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know if this might help, but here's an image of an 8" Phase II unit equipped with the dividing setup and a custom 127 hole plate, on an RF-45, making part of a compound metric conversion gear for a 9" South Bend.






[/IMG]


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello Petertha,
I was going to order from Travers until I saw the 15% off deal that Emco was offering until the 7th of January.
I have ordered from KBC and find their service is quite good in Canada.
I ordered a 6 inch from Busy Bee a few years back but it was complete junk. The pinion gear had some broken teeth after a few uses. I admit I am slightly ham fisted at times however I was really disappointed in the quality.
The Emco unit was $265.91 
Shipping to my NY Broker was $28.95
Sales tax was $20.65
The total was $315.51
I own a business so the brokerage on this is at a commerical rate that will go on our business account but its about $25.00
They may be able to ship it by USPS for you and you would only pay about $5 for Canada Post if you are in Canada.

I think the Phase II is offshore however I inquired on the forum and the Phase II owners seem to be happy with the quality.
I`ll order a four jaw chuck from LMS next and get dividing plates when I see a sale on them. 
I`ll likely order a tailstock at the same time as the dividing plates.

In the meantime I`m putting together a low dollar home made gear cutting unit to experiment with.
When I get it completed I`ll post some photos of it.


Wayne


----------



## hdwrench1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Petertha,
Got my Phase II rotary table today.
Made in China. Just so you know it looks pretty good despite the origin.
I have a job on the mill this week but I`ll get it cleaned up and give it a run.
Busy Bee Tools have small 4 jaw chucks for rotary tables in their sale flyer.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## petertha (Jan 10, 2013)

hdwrench1 said:


> Hello Petertha, Got my Phase II rotary table today. Made in China. Just so you know it looks pretty good despite the origin.


 
Thats good to know. I ending up opting for the 6" KBC/Taiwain, plates & tailstock. Fingers crossed. I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## gus (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Wayne,

Looking forward to see your post when you cut gears. My gear cutting experience is zero other than milling a spur gear tooth by tooth in Trade School  50 years ago. 
Designed & built 3/8 plate thichness Pyramid bending roll and somehow from some Handbooks selected a correct size for the the three drive and driven gears.I must got divine guidance to pick the gears.That was 20 years ago.

Gus


----------

